# Now, I do like this.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Retro Vostok.K-43 # 550930 .


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

So do I. :biggrin:

2415, no date auto.

Steve.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

as do I


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

The crown. I'm conflicted.

Everything else is very nice though. If anybody takes a punt keep us posted!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ry ry said:


> The crown. I'm conflicted.


 Is that better ?


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Is that better ?


 Nah, the first one is more interesting. Even with a giant cebulak sticking out at 2 o'clock


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I like the first one, like the cream dial look.

I also like the white dial K43, been looking to add it to the Black Retro Kirvoskie K43 #550872 caliber 2415.02(B) that I have.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham60 said:


> I like the first one, like the cream dial look.
> 
> I also like the white dial K43, been looking to add it to the Black Retro Kirvoskie K43 #550872 caliber 2415.02(B) that I have.


 I've been on a self imposed "watch ban" things are getting shaken.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

first time i visited this part of TWF @WRENCH.......but does my pavel buhre watch... and rather bad photo.... (taken with huawei phone)......mean i am included?.......am also interested in the timepiece contained within salisbury cathederal.......but not stonehenge........ :bash:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

enfuseeast said:


> interested﻿ in th﻿e timepiece c﻿ontained wit﻿hin salisbu﻿ry cat﻿heder﻿al..﻿..


 Hmm. Russian connection.










@Karrusel is bound to have the info on this one ?



enfuseeast said:


> but﻿ does my pavel﻿﻿ buh﻿r﻿﻿e﻿﻿ wat﻿c﻿﻿h﻿﻿ mean i ﻿am﻿ in﻿clud﻿ed﻿?﻿.


 I will forward your request to the authorities.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

HEY.....THAT'S MY UNCLE JOE



WRENCH said:


> Hmm. Russian connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HE WAS WEARING THE SAME WATCH AT THE TIME THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN......


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

enfuseeast said:


> HE﻿﻿﻿ WAS WEARING THE﻿ SAME WATCH AT ﻿THE TIME THE﻿ PICTURE WA﻿S TAKEN.....﻿.


 I know where he got it.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

HEY THAT'S MY NEPHEW STANDING NEXT TO HIM ON THE BOAT......WE'VE NOT SEEN HIM FOR A WHILE?.....



WRENCH said:


> I know where he got it.


 GONNA HAVE TO EXAMINE THE ESTATE THAT WAS LEFT TO ME.....MY COUSIN'S WATCH WAS SOLD TO HIM BY A COMRADE......THEY RECKON IT'S WORTH A FEW BOB.......AND FANNY'S YER AUNT (but she's also under investigation).......


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I've been on a self imposed *"watch ban"* things are getting shaken.


 I've tried that, and being a thrifty Aberdonian you would think it would be easy for me to keep my money in my wallet, but when it comes to watches it just doesn't work, all monetary sense just goes out the window. :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the look of both the watches, but the first one just doesn't look right with the crown at two. IMHO. Now if it was at 4 :wicked:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

That's gorgeous! And the 2 o'clock crown position is my favorite! Unique in the watch world. Very nice indeed @WRENCH


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> That's gorgeous! And the 2 o'clock crown position is my favorite! Unique in the watch world. Very nice indeed @WRENCH


 And also possibly more comfortable than at 3?


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Retro Vostok.K-43 # 550930 .


 Classy looking watch.


----------

